# So is the HDX better than the HD?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Not too many reviews yet and seems like some issues do not really sure if people are loving the new HDX and feeling it was worth upgrading. 

So what do you think?


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Not worth it, to me. There are things I like better about the HD that make it worth keeping. The HDMI out, and the cover, are two things I can think of. The new one has a smaller bezel and a higher resolution. Are those 2 things worth paying for an upgrade? Not to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like mine better . . . Much better screen I'd say. Faster. In fact I like the 7 inch hdx better than my 8.9 inch hd. 


Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have yet to get mine but better screen, lighter weight, supposedly faster and better battery life AND I really want that easier to use camera..  I was using my HD 8.9" today at the shelter, taking cat pictures, but having the front/rear camera will be SO much easier!

Of course it would save money if I didn't want the new one..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the 7" HDX does NOT have both front and rear facing cameras.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like mine better . . . Much better screen I'd say. Faster. In fact I like the 7 inch hdx better than my 8.9 inch hd.


The same here!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh, I didn't realize that!  I never considered the 7", so I guess that is another reason for that..  So I'll be thinking the HDX 8.9" is better than the HD.

But I wasn't meaning to confuse anyone..


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I like my HDX ALOT better than my Fire HD. I didn't really expect to like it so much, but it is so much faster and has a few things that just make it more convenient all the way around. I'm really glad I got it, though if my granddaughter hadn't needed the extra storage on the hand-me-down Fire HD, I probably would have been happy keeping it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I get excited every time someone says so much faster but I do wonder if we are comparing (I soon will be comparing) a loaded up DX to  and not so loaded up HDX?

I'm hoping it is so much faster, period!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I ordered!  8.9" LTE version. I don't want any regrets this time. Now to decide on a cover.  I really like the cover for the HD version and not a fan of origami covers.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Did they leave the HDMI port off of the HDX 7" and 8.9" tablets?  As long as I have my HD 7", I would continue to watch Amazon prime instant videos with the HDMI cable.  

I am considering a purchase of the HDX 8.9" wi-fi only but feel that I need to justify it further.  Will look at them in a Best Buy after they get them in stock before I decide.  Does anyone want to enable me to buy one?  

I think that I want it mainly because it's lighter, thinner, new, bright and shiny.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the sound of the built-in speakers better on the HDX than the HD?  Has anyone who has both noticed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Did they leave the HDMI port off of the HDX 7" and 8.9" tablets? As long as I have my HD 7", I would continue to watch Amazon prime instant videos with the HDMI cable.
> 
> I am considering a purchase of the HDX 8.9" wi-fi only but feel that I need to justify it further. Will look at them in a Best Buy after they get them in stock before I decide. Does anyone want to enable me to buy one?
> 
> I think that I want it mainly because it's lighter, thinner, new, bright and shiny.


There is no HDMI cable port on the HDXs. They are designed to wirelessly "Mirror" to a TV or device with Miracast capabilities.

Betsy


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the HDX better.  I was having trouble keeping the HD connected to my home wifi for some reason.  The browser is faster, better.  I like the email better too. I couldn't get work or home email to work on the HD and they were easily set up on the HDX. It just seems smoother, better operating. I have mixed feelings about the Oragami cover.  The HD cover worked fine standing the Kindle up and I find the bendy HDX cover annoying at times.  However I really like the way the volume and power buttons are integrated into the back of the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shetlander said:


> I like the HDX better. I was having trouble keeping the HD connected to my home wifi for some reason. The browser is faster, better. I like the email better too. I couldn't get work or home email to work on the HD and they were easily set up on the HDX. It just seems smoother, better operating. I have mixed feelings about the Oragami cover. The HD cover worked fine standing the Kindle up and I find the bendy HDX cover annoying at times. However I really like the way the volume and power buttons are integrated into the back of the cover.


See, for me, the HD cover was only o.k. I have much less occasion to want to stand the thing up in landscape mode. But when I'm reading or doing WWF or something, having it stand in portrait orientation is really nice. So I prefer the Origami cover. Definitely much easier to get on and off, as well!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, Shetlander!   Faster browser and lighter are a couple of the big things that prompted me to upgrade.   Along with having the rear facing camera (8.9").    I love how integrated the HD cover is with the device and I have no plans to fold the origami cover and the divide lines bother me.  I prefer the all in one piece look.    I doubt Amazon will come out with one for those of us that are bothered by those though so I will either suck it up and live with the Amazon origami one or find something else.    I ordered the cellular version so I have until mid-December and hoping more case options will be available by then to choose from.   I like the auto on/off feature which limits the options some.   

The only thing the Fire will be missing is adobe flash and hopefully there will eventually be an alternative that will work on Android tablets.   There are a few sites I go to and want to see clips of upcoming videos and those don't work with Android.   The less I have to use my ipad mini the happier I will be.    

I haven't used the HDMI port but don't know how many people have a TV or device with miracast capabilities to know if this was a good decision on their part or not.

Now I just need to figure out what to do with my 8.9HD when I get my new one.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Shetlander, have you tried reading with the origami cover folded flat across the back? I thought I read, somewhere, that doing so caused the HDX to go to sleep; a deal breaker for me because I read one handed on my Fire HD with the cover folded back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are probably already lots of cases for the Fire besides the Amazon one. . . . I've seen several for the HDX7 already. Most of them are designed to hold the device in a sort of framing slot and to let it stand up in landscape mode. But, again, I think the origami one works really well. And I like the aesthetic of nothing surrounding the screen. Not sure if any of the third party ones have a built in on-off feature. . . .but I know with the PW, a number of folks here modified cases with their own magnets to make 'em work that way. Might ask in the accessories forum.

I think miracast is more and more becoming standard on new TV's. For those that don't have it, but do have HDMI in, you can get a separate device for around $50 or $60. I think only once did I connect my HD8.9 to the TV to watch something. For me, unless it's a web movie that you can't get any other way than on the small tablet or laptop AND you need to let many people watch it at the same time, I don't see the point. There's just the two of us in the house; if I see a video I think he'll like, I just queue it up and hand him the tablet. We can get Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon prime videos directly on the TV via our TiVo. So I don't see the lack of HDMI out as any big negative with the HDX Fires. And didn't see it's existence as a huge plus with the previous year's models. 

If you don't have anyone to give your existing 8.9HD to, and don't want to keep it for back up, you can sell it back to Amazon via their Trade In program. Prices fluctuate, but you can sometimes get a pretty good amount. Alternatively, someone here might be looking to purchase a used one for some reason; check our Buy Sell Trade Barter Board below. 



HappyGuy said:


> Shetlander, have you tried reading with the origami cover folded flat across the back? I thought I read, somewhere, that doing so caused the HDX to go to sleep; a deal breaker for me because I read one handed on my Fire HD with the cover folded back.


I use my HDX with the cover folded back all the time. It doesn't put it to sleep. I think it's a very cleverly designed cover and works well. Looks nice too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just took this with my front-facing Fire HDX 7" camera. Good one!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think miracast is more and more becoming standard on new TV's. For those that don't have it, but do have HDMI in, you can get a separate device for around $50 or $60. I think only once did I connect my HD8.9 to the TV to watch something. For me, unless it's a web movie that you can't get any other way than on the small tablet or laptop AND you need to let many people watch it at the same time, I don't see the point. There's just the two of us in the house; if I see a video I think he'll like, I just queue it up and hand him the tablet. We can get Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon prime videos directly on the TV via our TiVo. So I don't see the lack of HDMI out as any big negative with the HDX Fires. And didn't see it's existence as a huge plus with the previous year's models.


I don't upgrade and buy new tvs often. I have a 32" Sharp flat screen from about 2007. Too bad you have to buy something else (cheapest is the netgear device that Amazon has a link to for about $60) in order to throw the video from fire HDX to TV screen. Isn't it enough to shell out $379 or more for the device plus the cost of a cover? But I still have my KFHD 7", so I can continue to use the HDMI cable with that even if I buy an HDX. When I want to watch Amazon instant video on small screen, I usually use my 10" ipad2. It's better on the large screen for me most of the time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandpiper, love the picture of the dog!

I think there will be many more cases for the HDX eventually, but the question is, when?  Marware usually comes up with them.  I have a Marware on my HD 7" and even though it's bulkier than the Amazon cover, I like it.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME....  I'm green with envy, but too broke to pay attention (when it comes to new gadgets, that is)! Besides, I just got my 8.9 HD in March...darn!! I can't wait to hear the reviews/opinions on the 8.9 HDX...


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is no HDMI cable port on the HDXs. They are designed to wirelessly "Mirror" to a TV or device with Miracast capabilities.
> 
> Betsy


Eek, I missed this little detail! I preordered the 8.9 Fire HDX and already did a trade in on my old one. I really liked the HDMI for watching Prime movies on the TV 

Oh well. Guess I'll just have to watch them on the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Eek, I missed this little detail! I preordered the 8.9 Fire HDX and already did a trade in on my old one. I really liked the HDMI for watching Prime movies on the TV
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'll just have to watch them on the Fire.


Truthfully, I did too. I pulled out my cable to put the VA governor's debate on the TV for hubby (it was Internet only) and only then realized there was no port.  Wasn't a biggy as I didn't use it hardly at all with the 8.9...but it was a bit of a shock.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Truthfully, I did too. I pulled out my cable to put the VA governor's debate on the TV for hubby (it was Internet only) and only then realized there was no port.  Wasn't a biggy as I didn't use it hardly at all with the 8.9...but it was a bit of a shock.
> 
> Betsy


I think I'd noticed it. . . .because I read about miracast. . . and saw there was no port for HDMI pointed out in the pictures. But it didn't register as important since I'd hardly ever used the feature. 

But I do think they played up the wireless thing quite a bit, and it might have been smart to also mention, "oh, by the way, there is no longer any way to do it with a wire."

Except that it's just Not Done to draw attention to something that is no longer a feature.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Did I read that one can have the HDX open to Favorites rather than that silly carousel thing? Or was that one of my imaginary friends telling me that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Did I read that one can have the HDX open to Favorites rather than that silly carousel thing? Or was that one of my imaginary friends telling me that?


Well, when you swipe up you see only your favorites. Though I think now they just call it 'home page'. You can leave it there if you like and never go to the carousel. But if you swipe down, it will be back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ann and your imaginary friends told you.  If you leave the home page on Favorites, it stays there.  If you have a lot of "favorites" you can swipe through multiple screens of them.

Note that newly downloaded apps are automatically added to Favorites, at the end. I haven't found a way to turn this off, so I am frequently removing things from the Favorites.  On the other hand, one could use this as a customizable repository for all apps on the device, unlike the actual App tab. 

You can re-arrange Favorites by dragging them, one at a time, to the new location.  Once you press and hold the first one, you'll be moved to edit mode (my term); it has Remove in the upper left and an x in the upper right.  You can move apps all you want, one at time, while in edit mode.  I put the games I am currently playing at the end and my most used utilities first.  Note that you can't have a partially filled page of apps as you can on a classic Android screen--the apps will fill a screen and then start on the next.  So you can't have one screen for utilities, one screen for games, etc.  When you're done, tap on the x in the upper right hand corner.

You can remove single or multiple apps at once from Favorites by tapping on them while in edit mode; an orange box will appear around the app icon showing that it has been selected.  When you've selected all of the apps you want to remove, tap on Remove in the upper left hand corner.  Removing apps from Favorites does not remove them from the device.  Removing apps from the Device does remove them from the Favorites menu.  When you're done, tap on the x in the upper right hand corner.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sandpiper, the pic of your dog came out great? Cute dog, BTW.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have an Fire HD 7" - I have 2 questions for HDX users before I consider upgrading:

1.  IMHO, the carousel is worthless . . . have they redesigned it into something useful?

2.  I have over 900 books downloaded onto my HD, but unfortunately they are all in the same folder.  Will the HDX allow me to create additional folders under the Books menu item?

BTW - if anyone is interested in a fantastic site offering new/free books, ask me.  And no, I have no financial or other interest in this site!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I actually find the Carousel quite useful, as I tend to want to go back to the apps and books I'm reading/using, and it's very quick to do so.

You can also use the Home page array of apps below the Carousel.

There are still no folders on the Fire.  However, Amazon says collections on the Cloud will be available "soon."

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So my Fire HD is less then 6 months old... maybe 3 or 4... but I am thinking of moving my son off my old Nook Color to a Fire (for Free Time). Is the "new" Fire HD the same unit as my current Fire HD 7"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> So my Fire HD is less then 6 months old... maybe 3 or 4... but I am thinking of moving my son off my old Nook Color to a Fire (for Free Time). Is the "new" Fire HD the same unit as my current Fire HD 7"?


Kinda sorta. I think it has similar specs, but I think the current Fire HD has the shape and case of last years non-HD Fire and the original Fire. So in terms of cases, no, not interchangeable.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my original fire, but want to upgrade.  That is until I pay off my new laptop computer.  Christmas has to be taken care of and then I can think of upgrading.  Also kind of waiting to see the reviews.  So far they have been positive but maybe by May they will have a new version.  Amazon kind of have new kindles every
six months or so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> I love my original fire, but want to upgrade. That is until I pay off my new laptop computer. Christmas has to be taken care of and then I can think of upgrading. Also kind of waiting to see the reviews. So far they have been positive but maybe by May they will have a new version. Amazon kind of have new kindles every
> six months or so.


Well, no. Not so much.

It was about 15 months between the original Kindle and the k2. (Nov 2007 to Feb 2009)
The DX was released about 5 months after the K2, but that was a branch, rather than part of the tree trunk.
The K3 wasn't released for a good 18 months. . .in late summer of 2010. 
After that new models started coming about yearly, give or take, and usually in the fall.

Fires, for example, were first released in 2011. The upgraded Fire HD and larger size HD8.9 was in 2012. And this year they have the HDX models.

I would not expect any new models of either eInk or Fire Kindles until a year from now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised to have some kind of updated eInk Kindle in the spring, perhaps a new baby Kindle.  Probably not a touchscreen. But a new Fire sooner than a year would definitely surprise me.

Betsy


----------

